# Shared bolt pattern



## YIN (Dec 6, 2014)

What other cars share our bolt pattern and offset?


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

The sonic has the same bolt pattern, not positive about the offset though. Confirmation?


----------



## YIN (Dec 6, 2014)

I should of mentioned "what other brand/makes" as well. As an example, does Audi run the same bolt pattern? Know other GM vehicles would be helpful too.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think at least one Cadillac has it as I've seen the ECO MT wheels on one.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

I hate GM for using the 5x105 bolt pattern. Seriously stupidest sh*t ever.


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

The trax uses the same bolt pattern if it matters lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

What's the issue with the 5x105?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

SneakerFix said:


> What's the issue with the 5x105?


It's rare enough that finding aftermarket wheels is difficult.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

obermd said:


> It's rare enough that finding aftermarket wheels is difficult.


Not really that hard to find good quality 5x105 rims btw it's a ton of 5x100 rims out on the market that can be redrilled to 5x105. If you check with U.K. And AUS sellers they will have them.


The main issue I see is the low quality styles people want that aren't offered in 5x105 being the issue.


----------



## YIN (Dec 6, 2014)

I had no idea 5x100 can be redrilled to 5x105. 

I was curious about other stock style rims that would fit our cars. I'd love a set of Vauxhall Astra VXR rims lol. I'm having a problem finding wheels I like or decent prices for some of the higher end ones.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

SneakerFix said:


> Not really that hard to find good quality 5x105 rims btw it's a ton of 5x100 rims out on the market that can be redrilled to 5x105. If you check with U.K. And AUS sellers they will have them.
> 
> 
> The main issue I see is the low quality styles people want that aren't offered in 5x105 being the issue.


Well of course for more money. I can have a set of custom rims made if I want. Just stupid, why not stick with a 5x100 or 5x110 like everyone else?


----------



## YIN (Dec 6, 2014)

Well, right, money you can buy whatever. Just didn't know you can redrill


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

YIN said:


> Well, right, money you can buy whatever. Just didn't know you can redrill


A good amount of rims I believe you can, or get adapter plates.


----------

